# Cruze Delay in Acceleration



## John02 (Apr 11, 2011)

I've been thinking of buying a Cruze, so I took one for a test drive the other day. I loved everything about it except, it had a terrible delay between the time you press the gas pedal and the time it actually responds. For example, I cruised along at 25-30 mph, then pressed the gas and it literally took about 2 seconds before it even started accelerating.

So, is this just a short term thing as the computer "learns" driving habits, etc? And if it is..how does it behave after it learns the new habits, is there still a noticeable lag? or is it gone? Also, how does it behave at higher speeds? Is there anything else about this issue I should know?

Thanks in advance. I'm planning on going back to the dealership today, but was wondering if I could get some knowledge before heading back. Thanks in advance.


----------



## northvibe (May 4, 2011)

what engine and what transmission did you test drive, or do you want to buy?

It is an drive by wire, so its electronically controlled throttle body. There is a tad of lag for the ecu to register what you did, process and do it, but 2 seconds? The car is very quiet, and the engines arent fast, are you sure it was just slow to show large amount of acceleration? Also if it is an automatic and you floor it, it will need to process then down shift the auto trans. 

I just drove a 1.4L 6spd manual the other day and if I floored it, it was just slow to get going as the engine is tiny. I down shifted and off it would go, no issue.


----------



## John02 (Apr 11, 2011)

northvibe said:


> what engine and what transmission did you test drive, or do you want to buy?
> 
> It is an drive by wire, so its electronically controlled throttle body. There is a tad of lag for the ecu to register what you did, process and do it, but 2 seconds? The car is very quiet, and the engines arent fast, are you sure it was just slow to show large amount of acceleration? Also if it is an automatic and you floor it, it will need to process then down shift the auto trans.
> 
> I just drove a 1.4L 6spd manual the other day and if I floored it, it was just slow to get going as the engine is tiny. I down shifted and off it would go, no issue.


It was a 1.4L turbo. It was a very noticable lag, not just in how long it took to move, but how long it took for the rpm's to change any as well. I realize there could be some processing time, but it should be very minimal as cars have had computers that do instant processing for years. I've used HP Tuners on a different car before and could see some of the processing that goes on so I wouldn't expect a noticeable lag from this. I guess if it stays bad enough I could tweak some things with HP Tuners.

I've seen a couple other posts about this, but the only answer I've seen is about the computer learning your driving habits. But will that fix it? or will there still be this long delay?


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

its the **** throttle delay that someone decided to program in there so while you go down a bumpy road it doesn't lunge.


----------



## northvibe (May 4, 2011)

1.4L turbo automatic or manual?

I assume auto, and thats what my roommates said as well, that it was slow. That is actually fairly common in drive by wire cars these days, probably in there for the eco part, so you get a slow and gradual acceleration.


----------



## John02 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hmm, are all drive by wire cars _that_ unresponsive? It was terrible how long I had to wait for any response. Does it get better over time as the computer learns?

Also does anyone know when HP Tuners will be available on the Cruze?


----------



## northvibe (May 4, 2011)

no. Was this the Eco cruze or the lt, ltz?

In theory kind of yes, it should learn it some. 

As far as hpt, you'd have to ask on their forum. I havent looked yet.


----------



## John02 (Apr 11, 2011)

This was the LT, the dealers salesmen said it just needs to learn your style some but I didn't know how much to believe that. Also isn't there some tsb's that have to be performed for the trans shifting? I was assuming they would have done that already if its on their lot but who knows


----------



## northvibe (May 4, 2011)

John02 said:


> This was the LT, the dealers salesmen said it just needs to learn your style some but I didn't know how much to believe that. Also isn't there some tsb's that have to be performed for the trans shifting? I was assuming they would have done that already if its on their lot but who knows


Well there is also break in time. I drove my friends SS the night before I bought mine, test drove mine w/ 11 miles on it. Felt slow as ****. Once it hit 1k miles on the ODO. Car woke up some. Was weird, but these days the ECU controls everything. I would say it may learn your driving, but it also is a breaking in limit as well. TSB's should be done at the dealer if they are available but you never know how proactive they are. You would need to have them scan the vin for recalls or flashes.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

my eco manual has hesitation when accelerating normally until turbo throws me back...lol hope intake fixes that!!!!!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

northvibe said:


> ...TSB's should be done at the dealer if they are available but you never know how proactive they are. You would need to have them *scan the vin* for recalls or flashes.


...something I'd like all the car companys to do is have a button somewhere that makes the DIC display all the "recall / reprogrammings" (TSB) that have been performed on the car so that I, as the "owner" of the car, can truly know what "has" & "has not" been done to my car...sorta like the *Version XX.YY.ZZZ* displays shown by software programs.


----------



## northvibe (May 4, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...something I'd like all the car companys to do is have a button somewhere that makes the DIC display all the "recall / reprogrammings" (TSB) that have been performed on the car so that I, as the "owner" of the car, can truly know what "has" & "has not" been done to my car...sorta like the *Version XX.YY.ZZZ* displays shown by software programs.


is onstar suppose to know if you have them? or just tell the dealer you do if your car goes in? I didnt pay to extend it to my SS...never used it. But my roommates are pretty sure they want it, after the trial period.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...such information really _should_ _always_ be maintained WITH the car...at least I think so.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

John02 said:


> Hmm, are all drive by wire cars _that_ unresponsive? It was terrible how long I had to wait for any response. Does it get better over time as the computer learns?
> 
> Also does anyone know when HP Tuners will be available on the Cruze?


They are different car to car IMO. My G6 is slower than the Civic on throttle response. It may be due to different experience levels from both companies or their overall set up to the car.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

slap on the injen intake, magnaflow exhaust for the cruze and Trifecta Tune ! no lag what so ever!!! 
well worth the money!


----------



## John02 (Apr 11, 2011)

Well I bought a Cruze today! I didn't really notice the lag as bad this time. Not sure if it was the longer test drive I went on or if the first one didn't have all it's TSB's or what. Either way, it hasn't been too bad on the lag.

However, one thing that did surprise me a little was at times according to the "average fuel economy" it was lower than I expected it to be, for example cruising at 70 got about 31 mpg, but maybe that's normal. Besides that, I love it, can't wait to drive it tomorrow.

And I might just think about that intake/exhaust/tune combo.


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

My car has a bit of lag when accelerating. Some days its worse than others but I immedietly see the RPM's shoot up it just takes a little bit to actually feel the car start acceclerating. This heavily depends on what gear I'm in but most of the time I'm very happy with my Cruze and how it drives and know to forgive it when it does lag a bit as it's only a 1.4L engine. Additionally, at 70 that sounds about right for mileage. I believe you will get the advertised mileage at around 55MPH, however, once the engine breaks in your mileage may improve.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

welcome to a turbo vehicle. It is physically impossible to eliminate all turbo lag. You can minimize it though but not get rid of it.
Any and every turbo has it.


----------



## northvibe (May 4, 2011)

I still dont know what you guys are talking about when you say the the turbo throws you back or you can feel it kick in...I never felt that when I drove the eco manual. It felt like a smooth accel, nothing crazy fast. At 50-60mph I down shifted to 3rd and then it had some power.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...cause and effect.

...more exhaust "causes" the turbine blades to spin faster (the resulting effect); but, _more_ exhaust has to occur _"first"._


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

northvibe said:


> I still dont know what you guys are talking about when you say the the turbo throws you back or you can feel it kick in...I never felt that when I drove the eco manual. It felt like a smooth accel, nothing crazy fast. At 50-60mph I down shifted to 3rd and then it had some power.


It's all relative to the person driving. Go from a Geo Metro to a Cruze and it'll feel fast, or slow when you think about it from the other direction.


----------



## JGA (Mar 15, 2011)

John02 said:


> Well I bought a Cruze today! I didn't really notice the lag as bad this time. Not sure if it was the longer test drive I went on or if the first one didn't have all it's TSB's or what. Either way, it hasn't been too bad on the lag.
> 
> However, one thing that did surprise me a little was at times according to the "average fuel economy" it was lower than I expected it to be, for example cruising at 70 got about 31 mpg, but maybe that's normal. Besides that, I love it, can't wait to drive it tomorrow.
> 
> And I might just think about that intake/exhaust/tune combo.


The fuel economy will get better as things get broken in. It is more of a gut feeling, but I was unhappy at first with my MPG. However after about 3000 miles, it is getting better.


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

John just remind yourself that the motor is a 1.4L. Imagine driving it without a turbo....it would be so poor. I'm getting the Trifecta tune because it is getting on my nerves with the shifting as well. I won't lie though, after 1000 miles of driving I feel my ECU has finally learned my driving habits.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I have noticed acceleration is almost non existent, even flooring it. as far as learning, due to bad mileage, I've had to learn to accelerate and drive much slower than the usual. It really does accelerate slow, I have to floor it getting onto the highway to get anywhere near the speed I need to be when entering traffic.


----------



## John02 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thought I would post a follow up. I've drove the car a little over 1,000 miles already (yeah I've been driving a lot lately), and the gas mileage seems to be getting better somewhat. I think part of it is attributed to me attempting to drive it in a way to get better mileage, part of it possibly because of the warmer weather (less dense air, so less fuel used).

I've also noticed it learning my driving style and accelerating better when I want it to. My big problem before wasn't so much its _ability_ to accelerate (138 hp is fine with me, plus it's 150+ torque, I think I have the numbers right), but my problem was how it just seemed like it didn't react at all to pushing the gas pedal, almost like the computer was designed to be on a delay or something. I think part of this had to do with it learning my driving style, part of it probably the slow stock shift speeds and part of it programmed to have either a delay or slow ramp up to acceleration.

All in all I'm pretty happy with it so far, but I think there's still some potential to unlock. I'm really hoping HP Tuners will support this car in the future since I love HPT, but if not I may look into some of the other options.


----------



## samzbinden (Aug 4, 2012)

If it's an automatic the delay is due to missing software. The original cruze vehicles were designed all with standard transmissions. When they went to automatic, it required a different software to run it. Take it to the dealership and they will install the software and that will solve the problem with the lag. Also remember you're not driving a Porsche you're driving a midsize sedan.


----------



## SCruze (Oct 20, 2013)

I agree with op that cruze does have a lag, & i too am facing it. The thing is if u suddenly floor it sometimes the wheel will spin & there ia a sort of a pause for 1-2 seconds b4 the car actually feels that its accelarating.

I drove a rented Hyundai Accent 1.6 Blue & i felt the power delivery to be better than cruze, that is because the Hyundai had instant response to flooring it, but cruze just pauses & go. I think GM has screwed with this one.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

SCruze said:


> I agree with op that cruze does have a lag, & i too am facing it. The thing is if u suddenly floor it sometimes the wheel will spin & there ia a sort of a pause for 1-2 seconds b4 the car actually feels that its accelarating.
> 
> I drove a rented Hyundai Accent 1.6 Blue & i felt the power delivery to be better than cruze, that is because the Hyundai had instant response to flooring it, but cruze just pauses & go. I think GM has screwed with this one.


First, try higher octane. Even the 1.8L engine in the Cruze benefits from higher octane. Second, check your spark plug gaps. If they are inconsistent and not properly gapped to 0.028" you will also get a lag. Finally, both the Cruze and the Hyundai are drive by wire systems, which means the Hyundai is opening the throttle a lot quicker than the Cruze when you first step on the gas. This makes the Hyundai quicker off the line. The Cruze is definitely not the fastest car off the line nor is it the slowest.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I hate DBW systems. You can actually quickly smash the gas all the way to the floor and let off before the Cruze responds. My friends Mini Cooper has even more of a lag - it responds about 1/2 a second or more after you let off the gas.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> I hate DBW systems. You can actually quickly smash the gas all the way to the floor and let off before the Cruze responds. My friends Mini Cooper has even more of a lag - it responds about 1/2 a second or more after you let off the gas.


DBW systems should all be programmed to respond immediately to the throttle but how they respond can be odd. Most automatics I've driven have a definite lag between the throttle and the power to the wheels because of the ATF fluid. Manuals don't have this lag. I can feel my ECO MT trying to respond nearly instantaneously when I tromp on the gas. Keyword here is trying - if the turbo isn't spooled the response is anemic, which is great when the roads are slick. If the turbo is spooled she does much better.

By the way, since the rev hang threads have popped up I have been paying a lot more attention to what happens at higher RPM (for me - 2000 to 3000 RPM). I've noticed the rev hang keeps the turbo spooled so there is zero turbo lag when I get back on the gas. Makes for a schizophrenic car - low RPM somewhat lethargic and slow to respond, which is great for snow & ice - and high RPM very quick to respond when on the gas but you need to use your brakes to slow down.


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

It's the system that cuts the engine when it seeks the right gear.
If you accelerate mildly, the system won't seek a new gear, and will have a less than 0.5s delay.
But the moment you require more acceleration than the engine can provide for, the gearbox gets in the process, and that's where your lag comes from.


Also, the turbo starts kicking in around 2k rpm, and is aimed to run best at 2.25k rpm.
When the weather is above 100F, it runs best around 2500RPM; so a 20 degrees rise can easily increase RPM range by 250RPM, before the car starts pulling normally.


My recommendation, if you have the automatic, is to shift gears manually, around 3k RPM (drops down to 2.25-2.5k rpm in the next gear).
It doesn't really accelerate any faster from 3 to 4k rpm. 
I wouldn't try to run the engine above 4k rpm. It doesn't sound good, and doesn't accelerate anywhere near good, unless you're going 110+ MPH. Then you need to be in 5th gear to maintain speed, or go faster.
6th gear is not good above 110MPH. You need the extra torque of a smaller gear there.


Also, the cruze with 1.4l turbo is made to cruise at about 55-60MPH.
Anything more and the turbo will drop MPGs down a lot, and it might be better to get a 2 liter NA engine, like from a Hyundai Elantra.


----------



## GeneralDriver (Aug 2, 2016)

The 1.8 manual has a lag, but a different one. What mine does is, let's say you are in 1st gear, clutch in and on the brake pedal. 
Let's say you start rolling and you are letting the clutch out. Not slowly but not letting it fly out. Just normal starting under a traffic light, for example. 
If I press the gas as I move my leg off the brake and let the clutch out (I assume many of you have driven manual cars) in a normal manner (normal means, just like 99% of the other cars), my car almost stumbles and lacks power for at least 2-3 seconds. 
But if I race the rpm up and just tapping the gas around 1800-2200 rpm, then the car takes off quite well, just as it should. The tapping matters too. I have to be at my 3rd or 4th tap on the gas when I fully release the clutch, otherwise, it also feels like it's gonna stall and there isn't any torque to get going. 
It's also the same deal while shifting between 3rd-4th or 4th-5th. Doesn't matter which one. If I fully push in the clutch, but if I wait like 1-1.5 seconds,before I let the clutch out, the car acts normal, but if I just shift it like a normal car and shift + let the clutch out in a synchronized manner, then the car feels like it's gonna sht itself.
I can almost call this out on the electronics or the computer. I mean, the car feels like it's held back, because sometimes I feel like I can even screech the tires , other times it's like choking on something. Not plugs issue. Tried 3 different ones, the car acted similar with all 3.
Since I drive comfortably, I actually almost stall the car. It's not a habit, but I do exactly like I did in my previous 5 manual trans cars. 
That's why I feel like I'll never be able to get used to this car, especially the transmission.


----------



## Themills (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm going to throw out another point of view and that is how are you "granny"shifting or double clutching? Are you relying on the synchronizers to release and catch the clutch at the right times. Under normal driving conditions "granny" shifting will produce smooth gear shifting with very minimal wear on the synchros, afterall that is the design. When passing, or wanting a quick burst double clutching will help reduce the "lag" or delay in matching up the engine rpm, clutch, synchronizer and gear match up faster and producing a more launch style effect when getting into the throttle.

Double clutching is very important in older cars and race cars. If you are going to "get into that turbo" more often than not, try double clutching. You will probably be much happier with the results.

There is a cool video on you tube with an excellent explanation on how the process works. Realizing that newer have synchronizers and double clutching isn't really needed anymore, it is really a lost art form of getting the most out of your engine when driving in extreme conditions. Here is the link. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tescWzTlGQ0


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

I think that the manual transmission, like the automatic, has quite a tall first gear.
It would appear that you're describing, like starting the car in second or third gear from a stop.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ProDigit said:


> I think that the manual transmission, like the automatic, has quite a tall first gear.
> It would appear that you're describing, like starting the car in second or third gear from a stop.


A tall first would be a 4 speed Impala where first gear goes to freaking 60 mph! WHY?!

But a Cruze does have a very short first gear. Great for getting those little hamsters moving in their wheel!


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Have you ever driven a Dodge Dart (twin turbo)?
If so, you'll know what a short first gear is.
In fact, most cars of 2 liter or less, even 5 spd cars I've owned before, like my dodge Neon, had a shorter first gear than the cruze has.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Yea, my 1.4 Auto does the same thing, you floor it & it takes about 1-2 seconds for it wind up and then you feel torque


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

+1 mine does this as well it's annoying as he**!


----------



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

This is exactly the reason I got the Manual Trans - that delay at acceleration almost got me run-over a number of times when I had an automatic!

Have you checked your plug gaps? Mine stalled at acceleration all the time until I set all the plug gaps the same.


----------

